# Best Mud To Use In a Banjo Taping Tool



## POWER STROKE (Aug 12, 2012)

What is the best mud to use in a banjo taping tool and also how thick or thin should it be. Thanks in advance for any help or replies.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

POWER STROKE said:


> What is the best mud to use in a banjo taping tool and also how thick or thin should it be. Thanks in advance for any help or replies.


Best mud to me for taping is taping mud. But I'll use AP - All Purpose - as well, especially if there isn't a lot to do.

As for thickness, if I need it to dry/set sooner, then I use as thick of mud as I can decently handle, but not so thick that it's hard to pull tape out.

If I'm using FibaFuse tape - not to be confused with 'FibaTape' - then I have to thin it down enough so it doesn't tear when being pulled out.

I don't want my mud so thin that the tape starts pulling through the mud in the banjo too much, or so thin that it contributes to making a bit of a mess.

The optimum thickness of mud in a banjo for me usually falls between what's used for hand taping, and what's used in a bazooka. But usually more leaning to the hand taping side.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't know if there is a "best mud" for the banjo, it's just a matter of getting the consistency right, I use hotmud on the flats and A/P in the corners and the thinner it is the easier it is.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

http://youtu.be/ZBHZ1DXnL78?t=4m38s

Look at how thin it is as it comes out my pump.

As for mud, just make sure it has enough glue in it.
If you like using an all purpose more instead of taping mud, throw in some Trim-Tex Mud Max for added strength.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I prefer the lite weight taping blend. The lighter the better when it comes to stringin tape. The l/w seems to not leak as bas either, the heavy , runny all purpose leaks easier. If I cant get lite taping :blink: Ill use l/w AP and add glue just to keep it light. 250's for tape also.. Kraft banjo:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I don't know if there is a "best mud" for the banjo, it's just a matter of getting the consistency right, I use hotmud on the flats and A/P in the corners and the thinner it is the easier it is.


 use hotmud on the flats and A/P in the corners and the thinner it is the easier it is. :yes::thumbup: I guess it's just a matter of time Kiwiman till they catch on....It's sad..


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> http://youtu.be/ZBHZ1DXnL78?t=4m38s
> 
> Look at how thin it is as it comes out my pump.


Looks about right for the majority of banjo taping I do.



chris said:


> I prefer the lite weight taping blend. The lighter the better when it comes to stringin tape. The l/w seems to not leak as bas either, the heavy , runny all purpose leaks easier. If I cant get lite taping :blink: Ill use l/w AP and add glue just to keep it light. 250's for tape also.. Kraft banjo:thumbsup:


That's a point I missed - we use the lightweight taping and AP as well. Works well for us.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Use Sheet rock 45, mix up 4 or 5 buckets at once, then wait 90 minutes before you use it:thumbsup:

NEWB


----------

